# Mirror machines in different locations



## cfeied (Nov 10, 2010)

I live in Honolulu and spend a week in Seattle each month. I'd sure like to be able to have the two machines just mirror each other by recording and deleting the same things


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

I don't think many people would take advantage of such a feature.


----------

